# Need suggestions on songs with drums



## muse77

My son is taking drum lessons and the teacher suggested on bringing a cd with songs with drums that they could follow. I thought that I would tap the expertise and opinions of the people at The Shack.
I just ask that the lyrics be clean and the drums be clear enouph to hear. 

Some examples that I come up with are:

Deep Purple "Made in Japan" The Mule.
Monster Magnet: "Silver Future" 
Iron Butterfly "Inagadadavida" (not sure of spelling.)

more suggestions are welcome.
Thanks; Bryan


----------



## mikeb

Phil Collins- In the Air Tonight and Journey- Faithfully were always a couple of my favorites.


----------



## Sonnie

Something I've always been impressed with is the Sheffield Drum Record.

Another is Led Zeppelin's _Bonzo's Montreux_.

All of these are awesome drum solo's.


----------



## lcaillo

Did that ever get released on CD? I can remember doing so many demos with that Drum Record.


----------



## Sonnie

Absolutely... I own it. I purchased it back in the 80's if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## muse77

Awesome suggestions.:T 

I also like Led Zepellins _Presence _ 

Another album is Baker Gurvitz Army _Memory Lane_ (unfortunately the song writing on the album didn't live up to the talent)

I'll have to check out Sheffield Drum Record.

I will have to remember to check out bands with famous drummers.

The Who with Keith Moon
ELP with Carl Palmer (Lord help me if my son ever gets a gong:dizzy: )

Thanks Bryan


----------



## Hakka

What do you call someone who travels around with a group of musicians?


A drummer.


----------



## Josuah

I don't get it.

Anyway, my brother uses Vic Firth stuff.


----------



## muse77

I checked out that Fic Firth site. We'll have to try out the play-along with the band music. I didn't know that stuff existed.

Thanks. Bryan


----------



## Ayreonaut

Mike Portnoy from Dream Theater and Liquid Tension Experiment offers instructional DVDs. He performs songs and segments and breaks down parts from each. He also explains how to develop a “toolbox” of fills and patterns to draw from. He discusses playing in odd-time signatures, developing double bass technique, and soloing.

He also offers concert DVDs. They include Mike’s drum-cam footage from Dream Theater's recording sessions. Audio options include both the Full Band soundtrack and Isolated Drums track.

My brother has these and highly recommends them.

LINK


----------



## muse77

Hakka said:


> What do you call someone who travels around with a group of musicians?
> 
> 
> A drummer.


I went through my old concert photos and found this. 







Your right this guy doesn't have very many drums so he can't be that good. I am not sure what to think of the guitar player with the mutant guitar with 2 necks or the guy that can't keep his shirt closed.:heehee: Are they musicians?

Thanks for the link for Mike Portnoy. My son has been learning only about 4 months so this is all new to us. 

The instructor is in his late 70's and suggested on bringing in some cd's to play along with. He suggested PINK FLOYD! I about fell over! I told him they were one of my favorite bands and didn't think about playing drums to their music. My son said he never heard of them. The instructor told my son that they were one of the first to play "real" music :T and sure you can play drums to the music. 

P.S. Before anyone calls the music police on me for mentally depriving my son of Pink Floyd. He just didn't realize that he has heard me play their music. I am going to refresh his memory to be on the safe side. :bigsmile: 

Thanks again for the help
Bryan


----------



## Hakka

muse77 said:


> Your right this guy doesn't have very many drums so he can't be that good. I am not sure what to think of the guitar player with the mutant guitar with 2 necks or the guy that can't keep his shirt closed.:heehee: Are they musicians?


Yeah good point. 

There was a TV show over here years ago they all used to make jokesabout the drummer, I always liked that one.

Harry.


----------



## drf

I enjoy drumming to ACDC, simple and good practise for rythem and timing.


----------



## muse77

Hhhmmm. I have _"Let There Be Rock" & "For Those About to Rock". _I will have to refresh my memory on those. Honestly I've never paid a whole lot of attention to drums in songs and going through about 150 cd's to find songs takes time. :bigsmile: I really appreciate the tips.

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie

Hey Bryan... what year is the Zep photo from? I say Plant and Page in concert back in the mid 90's when they kicked off their tour in Pensacola, Florida. Plant didn't act a lot different from his younger years.

I can't remember who their drummer was then, but he did a pretty good solo number... not sure if it ever got recorded.


----------



## muse77

Actually Sonnie, the picture was taken in 1977 St. Louis Checkerdome. That is John Bohnam.:heehee: 
I was having a little fun with the picture. It is amazing to look at the picture and to think all the drum sounds were from what was there (nothing fancy, just functional).

I have more photo's from other bands taken during the 70's. If it is ok with you, I would like to start a thread and maybe let people guess who they are. I'll do it in low res to avoid space problems. 

Bryan


----------



## Hakka

I recently aquired DTS demo #9. This has a live clip on it of a drum solo/instrumental performed by 2 drummers. I'm not sure of the name of the band/drummers but it was very impressive stuff.

Edit: the name of the band is 'Godsmack', apparently one of the drummers is also their lead singer.

I found this on DVDpacific, not sure if this has the 2 drummers track on it or nor though.

http://www.dvdpacific.com/item.asp?ID=15998

*the more I think about this the more I think it might be on AVS DTS demo #6, I will check tonight.

I think this is a youtube link to the track I was talking about, I can't actually check it as I'm on my work pc at the moment.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gtmMgYQ7Ngs

Harry.


----------



## Sonnie

muse77 said:


> I have more photo's from other bands taken during the 70's. If it is ok with you, I would like to start a thread and maybe let people guess who they are. I'll do it in low res to avoid space problems.


Absolutely.... keep the thread title in line with music and post it in this forum. Maybe something like "Do you know these bands of the 70's?" I think a thread like this would be more appropriate here than in the Trivia forum... which I'm about to change up some anyway.

Go for it... :T


----------



## muse77

That "Godsmack" video was AWESOME!!! :clap: I cranked up the stereo and watched it twice. I don't have Godsmack in my collection but I think that will change. I have only ever have seen 2 bands that were kind of like that. Hawkwind toured with 2 drummers in early seventies. They were good but definately didn't play like that. Also Santana on "Moonflower". Thanks for turning us on to that video, Harry. I just love all the suggestions. 

Sony, sounds like it is time to have some FUN. :bigsmile: Bands or concerts in the Seventies it is. Hopefully I can post something on Tuesday night.

_"Rock and Roll the bridge of generations"_

Bryan


----------



## Hakka

Glad you liked it. Just to clarify a mistake I made in my earlier post, this track is on AVS DTS demo #6, not official DTS demo #9 as I stated earlier.

Harry.


----------



## John N

He could play along with this guy (Stealy Dan's drummer)

:holycow: 

http://www.keithcarlock.com/video2.htm


----------



## muse77

Way cool.:bigsmile: I haven't heard any Steely Dan in a long time. I have "Can't Buy A Thrill"and "Pretzel Logic" on albums. Maybe I'll have to fire up the turntable and listen to them.

Bryan


----------

